# Private Nachrichten



## Dok (20. August 2002)

Auf vielfachen Wunsch wurde der Postkasten bei allen Usern vergößert!


----------



## Istvan (20. August 2002)

Und das ist gut so ...  , bin zwar nie auch nur in die Nähe des Limits gekommen, aber schaden kann es sicherlich nicht.

Istvan


----------



## hecht24 (20. August 2002)

:m:m:m


----------



## Klausi (20. August 2002)

Hört sich doch gut an.#6


----------



## AngelChris (20. August 2002)

Wie viel sind denn jetzt möglich???

AngelChris


----------

